# affichage des pdf dans Safari



## bucoliques (22 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,
Il m'est désormais impossible de lire les fichiers pdf dans safari que ce soit avec adobe ou aperçu ; j'ai désormais un écran noir ; comment puis-je résoudre ce problème ?
Merci


----------



## Breizh44 (22 Juin 2012)

Précise: 
config, actions antérieures effectuées (par exemple, maj, désinstallations&#8230

------------------------------------------
*Forum "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose&#8230;.*


----------



## quark67 (23 Juin 2012)

bucoliques a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Il m'est désormais impossible de lire les fichiers pdf dans safari que ce soit avec adobe ou aperçu ; j'ai désormais un écran noir ; comment puis-je résoudre ce problème ?
> Merci


Voir ici : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/safari-ne-lit-plus-les-pdf-796712.html
En espérant que cela aide.
L'idée serait en gros de virer le plug-in Adobe pour lire les pdf, situé dans l'une des Bibliothèque du Mac (soit celle du compte utilisateur, soit la bibliothèque générale) et éventuellement de redémarrer le Mac pour que la modification soit prise en compte.


----------



## casagwada (17 Août 2012)

bonjour , cela faisait longtemps que j avais oublié ce probleme sur safari depuis la mise à jour 5,1 car j 'utilisais le plus souvent google chrome (à cause de la lecture des pdf , justement )
recemment , j'ai pu cependant trouvé cette  solution (google est ,otre ami !) : elle fonctionne parfaitement 

Aller dans la bibliotheque , trouver le dossier suivant  Library/Internet Plug-Ins' et supprimer "PDF Browser Plugin.plugin"
(si vous avez peur de faire une mauvaise manip , testez en le mettant sur le bureau ! )
dernier détail , fermez Safari afin de reinitialiser ce dernier 
Enjoy !


----------

